# Lock unlock



## Fakhruddin1112004 (Dec 31, 2018)

does wiping data in recovery mode remove lock


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What lock are you referring to?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

If you are referring to a password protected or encrypted hard drive, no. The password is in the drive's controller and not on the disk/platter.


----------



## angelhope7035 (Apr 14, 2019)

it is called bit locker and i had to pay 60 dollars to get my computer hacked into to get it working again. Could not find my bit locker key under microsoft. to my understanding bit locker was installed on one of the windows updates. just not right for mirosoft to do to people. i have nothing to hide on my computer so why do i need that much of a security on my computer. They should tell people that this software is on there computer. all i try to do was to do a fresh install of windows 10. and i got locked out of my own hard drive. When you try to call mirosoft about the issue. they want to charge you to just talk to someone about it. of all things this happened to my micosoft surface that i paid over a 1000.00 for. so if anyone has any way to get around the bit locker please let me know so it will never happen again to me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you the original poster using a different username or someone else who has just responded here?


----------



## angelhope7035 (Apr 14, 2019)

new to this


----------



## angelhope7035 (Apr 14, 2019)

i did post something today 4/14/19 about bit locker


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK so you were responding to the original poster and assumed he was referring to Bit Locker?

Do you need help with anything or you are merely commenting on someone else's situation. I ask because if you need help we'll move your posts to a thread of your own.


----------



## angelhope7035 (Apr 14, 2019)

yes
that is right


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

BitLocker needs to be enabled Manually by the computer admin. Windows does not come with it enabled. And you don't have to pay anyone to back it up if you can boot into the system, when you initiate a disk image backup, the image is automatically decrypted.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I doubt that we will hear back from the original poster at this point it's been almost a month.


----------

